

Heroku: Amazon EBS Performance (YC W08) - jnl
http://orion.blog.heroku.com/past/2009/7/29/io_performance_on_ebs/

======
jbellis
I'm not sure how relevant this is, although heaven knows getting decent
performance out of EBS is a worthy goal.

The trouble is that the numbers he's seeing at the high end have to be coming
out of ram cache. This effect of "sometimes the my benchmark was served out of
cache more than others" completely dominates the results and without WAY more
testing to average things out the numbers are worthless.

------
igrigorik
Same post, different URL, but with a lot more comments & discussion:
[http://orion.heroku.com/past/2009/7/29/io_performance_on_ebs...](http://orion.heroku.com/past/2009/7/29/io_performance_on_ebs/)

(bah!)

